# Zielhost nicht erreichbar



## DaUhl (29. Juli 2004)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einem Win 2000 Rechner im Netzwerk. Die Netzwerkkarte wird ohne Probleme von Windows erkannt. Jedoch kriege ich den REchner nicht ins Netzwerk. Wenn ich versuche einen anderen Rechner anzupingen, kommt immer sofort die Meldung: "Zielhost nicht erreichbar" Angeeschlossen ist die Karte aber, auch aktiviert ist sie und das Netzwerkkabel ist in Ordnung. Der Rechner ist an einem Router angeschlossen. WEnn ich "ipconfig" eingebe, wird irgendeine wirre IP angezeigt, aber nicht 192.168.X.X. Ich habe die Treiber für TCP/IP und Co. auch schon alle neu installiert - ohne Erfolg. 
Ich habe hier auch einen Beitrag zu diesem Thema gefunden - Leider ohne Antworten. Habt Ihr sonst noch irgendwelches Tips?

Besten Dank

Da Uhl


----------



## xCondoRx (29. Juli 2004)

du musst der netzwerkkarte eine statische IP zuweisen.. solltest du das nicht machen, sucht der rechner nach einem dhcp server und sollte keiner existieren, weist er im eine pseudo IP zu..


----------



## DaUhl (29. Juli 2004)

Statische IPs kann ich nicht zuweisen, da der Router die IPs vergibt. Aber das habe ich abgesehen davon auch schon ausprobiert, IPs festzulegen, es kam der gleiche Fehler. :-(

Da Uhl


----------



## TheNBP (29. Juli 2004)

Du kannst IPs statisch vergeben, unabhängig davon ob der Router welche selbst vergibt oder nicht.
Die vergebene IP muss nur im selben Subnetz wie die IP des Routers liegen


----------



## Fabian (30. Juli 2004)

Schon mal ipconfig /renew probiert? ;-)


----------



## melfoers (30. Juli 2004)

hi,
welche "wirre" ip bekommst du denn

Kann es sein, dass du bei deinem Rechner die DHCP Konfiguration eingeschalten hast: dann bekommst du, wenn der DHCP nicht erreichbar ist automatisch eine APIA im Bereich von 169.254.0.1 - 169.254.255.254

Mögliche Fehler. IP Adresse des DHCP Falsch eingetragen. Subnetmask falsch. Adresse des DNS Falsch - oder nicht in betrieb.

ich würde mal ne statische ip vergeben und dann durchpingen.

auf loopback
auf eigene ip
auf gateway
auf dns

bei der fehlermeldung "Zeitüberschreiten der Anforderung ist der andere oder du nicht im Netz.

bei der Fehlermeldung "Zielhost nicht erreichbar" ist zwar ein Rechner im Netz kann aber den ping nciht auflösen. oft auch ein dns problem.

ipconfig /dislaydns zeigt alle Namensauflösungen an
ipconfig /flushdns lösch den dns speicher.

hoffe, ich konnte helfen
melfoers


----------



## DaUhl (31. Juli 2004)

Hi! Danke erst für euren schnellen Tips!

Als ich den Befehl ipconfig/renew eingegeben habe, kam die Fehlermeldung, dass der DHCP Server nicht verfügbar war. 

@Melfoers: Die "wirre" IP liegt tatsächlich in dem von dir genannten Bereich. Ich habe dann nochmal eine statische IP vergeben. Beim Ping kommt dann die Fehlermeldung "Zeitüberschreiten der Anforderung" und zwar in beide Richtungen. Der Befehl ipconfig /dislaydns wurde nicht gefunden. 

Ich werde es nochmal mit einer anderen Netzwerkkarte versuchen. 

Vielen Dank

Da Uhl


----------



## Klon (1. August 2004)

Es sollte auch "ipconfig /dis*p*laydns" heißen


----------



## DaUhl (5. August 2004)

Es lag tatsächlich an der Netzwerkkarte! Habe sie mal getauscht. Trotzdem Danke!

Da Uhl


----------

